# New Owner



## Goldwing2001 (Feb 25, 2012)

I wanted to post a short note to say I just purchased the Elite PRO70X5FD. Those that know me, know I have been an avid Sony fan and customer for the past 30+ years. I've been shopping for a new TV to replace my aging Sony KDS-R70XBR2. For the past four weeks I've been struggling over purchasing the Sony XBR65HX929 or the Elite. I normally wouldn't even consider anything else except for another Sony, but it pains me to say that Sony's reputation for high quality, cutting edge, well built, ahead of it's time TVs has been declining steadily for the past few years. When I viewed and tinkered with both sets a my local Best Buy, I was just drawn more to the Elite's piture quality. My family and friends were shocked that I purchased the Sharp Elite instead of a Sony, but I think they will be quite surprised when they get to view the picture quality of the Elite when it gets delivered later today. :bigsmile:

I am now a new owner of an Elite PRO70X5FD!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on a wonderful purchase Tony! If you can manage it, I highly recommend reading the dedicated thread (it is up to 175 pages) as there is a treasure trove of information there from many other owners.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And I see you already found it! :bigsmile:


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchase! How do you like it now that you have had time to play with it? Is it everything you had hoped for and more?


----------

